# Anyone into Chopin's nocturnes?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I always loved solo pianos, and what is better for nights than a nocturne, which was made for the night? Any other opinions people?


----------



## Larkenfield

Ms. Huppmann can play, but there have been other recent Chopin Nocturnes threads as you continue to post separate threads on the most beautiful pianists you can find.


----------



## DeepR

Click on "Advanced Search" in the upper right corner
Type in the Keywords: "Chopin Nocturnes"
Select "Search Titles Only"
Click on "Search Now"
There you go. 

Here's the biggest thread
Chopin's Nocturnes

And here's one I started about Nocturnes in general, not just Chopin, because other composers wrote some wonderful Nocturnes as well.
Your favorite Nocturnes


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I am glad you like Chopin Nocturnes. So much that you have three threads on it. Go on and enjoy!

I have those by Peter Schmalfuss, Nikita Magaloff, and Abbey Simon. Plus I have heard quite a number of others. They are all good.


----------



## Guest

Larkenfield said:


> Ms. Huppmann can play, but there have been other recent Chopin Nocturnes threads as you continue to post separate threads on the most beautiful pianists you can find.


Yes, you always post unheard of pianists. Is there some reason you avoid Arrau, Gilels, Richter, Horowitz, Argerich, Pollini, Gould, Perahia et al? Are they not pretty enough? Have you not heard of them?


----------



## PeterF

I really love Chopin's Nocturnes. I have his complete Nocturnes by these 5 pianists.
Moravec, Pires, Rubinstein, Friere and Ashkenazy.

Some of his Nocturnes are on quite a few other recordings by a variety of pianists in my collection.


----------



## AnthonyAlcott

I also love the Nocturnes. I prefer the maturity of an older Arrau's interpretation above all others.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes




----------



## meloncollector

Pollini's Recording is pretty great.


----------



## caters

Here is my own recording of a Chopin Nocturne:






That is me playing Nocturne in Eb(which is the first Chopin piece I ever learned) on my upright piano. Since then I have gotten a digital piano but unlike my upright, it doesn't have a convenient spot to record from. There is a reason my recording of it is slow. It isn't because I can't play it faster. It is because I find a slower tempo makes this nocturne even more expressive and when you play Chopin, you want it to be expressive, not straight up and to the beat like Mozart.


----------

